# HDS8 Gen 2 ????????



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I just got my new unit HDS8 GEN2 with StructureScan.
I am a bit confused on mounting the transducers for each unit.
I am using a skimmer Transom Transducer for the HDS8 the SScan comes with its own transducer.
I am mounting ff ducer to my original mounting position about a foot from the outboard and level with the hull bootom.
My question is were do I mount the Sscan ducer at.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

Read the instructions that came with your LSS-1 side imaging system, it has drawings on how to mount it and WHERE to mount it. There are various locations but the larger 'ducer for SI needs to be away from things that will inhibit the imaging signals. I mounted mine about just about 4 inches from my regular sonar 'ducer and it works fine. Make sure you mount it like a normal 'ducer (level with the hull). If you don't have the instructions anmore, go to the Lowrance website, i believe they are there for download.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

The manly thing to do is not read the directions....


----------



## MikePastorFishing (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got the same thing. I had mine mounted on my jackplate (8" Detwiler hydraulic). You have to get a mounting bracket and spacer though. If you're interested, shoot me an email and I'll get you the model I used.


----------

